# Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679) or Tourist visa (Subclass 676)?



## Zoheb (Jun 8, 2011)

As i am from Pakistan...which is high risk country according to australia.. therefore processing times will be lengthy.. as i want the visa as soon as possible( not to waste more vacation time) .i have to choices for visa.. i have relatives who are australian citizens in sydney..i can apply for subclass 679.. but the problem is it average processing time is 1.5 month.. whereas for 676.. its 1 month! a difference of 15 days alot to me! Help! my relatives are willing to sponsor me but i have time delay concerns.... as i will be living with my relatives and apply for 676.. should i state in "Prove evidence" that my living costs will be covered by my relatives ?

its weird that in immi.gov.au for both type of Visas that it says "This visa allows people to travel to Australia for a holiday, visit family and/or friends or undertake informal studies or training."

person gets confused which one to apply.

PLEASE tell me if it possible for pakistanis for working holiday visas or other type or working tourist visa? 

Please need a response!


----------

